# Our New Year’s getaway



## Ronni (Jan 1, 2021)

Every year we go to Tuscany Inn Tennessee, a rustic Airbnb about an hour outside of Nashville. It’s fashioned after the vineyards of the Chianti area in Tuscany Italy and offers old world charm.  It’s  a quiet, rustic, elegant place in the country to get away from it all, enjoy beautiful views, amazing food and unique accommodations.

Website


----------



## old medic (Jan 1, 2021)

ENJOY....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

It's beautiful... I envy you, we're in lockdown Tier4 and all hospitality is closed and or we're not permitted to travel out of our local area


----------



## Jules (Jan 1, 2021)

That’s beautiful country.  There’s something extra special about returning to a place you love.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 1, 2021)

You  two look so happy together!  I'm so glad you found each other!
The room isbeautiful too!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 1, 2021)

That looks heavenly. And you two look so happy and perfect together.  Made me smile .
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. You both look so happy! And cannoli, too. Have fun.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 2, 2021)

My amazing traditional English breakfast...pot of tea, porridge, soft boiled egg (see the cute face under the egg cozy?) and toast fingers, and scones with jam and English cream. Ron had thick cut bacon, poached eggs and roasted diced potatoes with onion. Best breakfast ever!!


----------

